

Malala Yousafzai opens new library in Birmingham. - WasimBhai
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/books-can-fight-terrorism-malala-yousafzai-opens-new-library-in-birmingham-8796359.html

======
WasimBhai
Back last year when Coursera started and I made extensive use of it, the next
question that came to mind was how to take this experience to kids who are
younger, i.e., those in secondary and higher secondary, and even younger.
Coming from a country where the number of kids who are not in school is
terrifying, this is a huge problem which the state as of now seems unable to
tackle, or perhaps is simply not interested in. How can then we, as engineers
come up with ideas that can reach to these segments of world population? From
what I understand, creating Coursera like courses for kids is just not the way
we can make education accessible to these kids, and reason being kids need
teachers much more than grown-ups. It is an exercise in developing interests,
identifying potential, assisting those left behind, a much much more complex
phenomenon than what Coursera, Udacity or EdX platform can solve for now. Can
we think of a solution to this? I hope someone amongst us does. It will
probably be the greatest service to mankind since I really can't find anything
to compare.

